# Schülerzeizung Banner , aber keine Idee ?!



## Krusty-Ac (21. April 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich brach einen Banner für eine Schülerzeitung !
Leider hab ich keine Idee wie ich ihn machen soll =) !?
Also wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben könnt ?

Vielen Dank für jeden Beitrag !
Krusty-AC


----------



## paleface (21. April 2004)

Wie heisst die Zeitung denn?


----------



## ShadowMan (21. April 2004)

Wofür genau ist der Banner denn gedacht?! Fürs Deckblatt? Und schreib mal wie groß das sein soll, am besten die genauen Maße.

Aber grundsätzlich würd ich mir erstmal Gedanken um die Farbgebung machen. Danach in ner stylischen Schrift den Namen usw. 
Dann such dir was, was zum Thema Schule passt: Schrift z.B. nicht schlicht sondern eher Richtung Grafiti, aber auch so das man es lesen kann. 
Dann vielleicht ein transparentes Bild deiner Schule im Hintergrund usw.

Falls alles ned klappt kann ich gern ma grob was entwerfen und dir nen kleinen Anstoß geben 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow :-]


----------



## Fabian (22. April 2004)

Wenn es um einen richtigen (Werbe)Banner geht, findest du evtl. hier ein paar Inspirationen:

PlanetSchool.de Topliste


----------



## Krusty-Ac (22. April 2004)

Hallo
Der Banner wird dann oben in einem Frame Benutzt, 
er sollte ca. 
Breite: 1024 Pixel
Höhe : 200 Pixel
Ich weiss halt nur nicht was ich am besten da so reinbringe...
und deshalb Frag ich euch nach ein paar Tipps =)

Krusty-AC


----------



## Blumenkind (22. April 2004)

Du könntest z.B. einen Großteil des Banners mit dem Namen der Schule füllen. Dann noch ein nettes Schullogo (falls vorhanden) geschickt platzieren und das Ganze dann mit einer netten Farbkombo gestalten.

Sowas wäre mal ein Ansatz. Spiel einfach mit den Elemeten und Farben.


----------



## da_Dj (22. April 2004)

Nur eine Anmerkung zur Größe ... die scheint mir für einen Banner etwas zu gross. Erst User mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1240 können diesen richtig sehen [bzw irgendwas über 1024x768 für die "Verrückten" die dann weniger verbreitete Res. haben]]


----------



## Krusty-Ac (22. April 2004)

Hab jetzt einen 
nochmal THX !

Krusty-AC


----------

